# Comic Programs?



## Cult (Dec 10, 2011)

Are their any programs for making comics that are free or cheap that aren't crap. It must also be compatible with Windows.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 10, 2011)

Um, and the difference between a comic making program and any other art program being what?


----------



## Cult (Dec 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Um, and the difference between a comic making program and any other art program being what?



Well, I meant anything I can use to make comics that is cheap or free, not crappy, and Windows compatible.

And no, I'm not going to hand draw my comics, nor will I use paint.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 10, 2011)

Gimp. 

Or Sai, if you prefer more hand drawn looking lines. However, there is no way to put in text, hence why Gimp was suggested. I even know some people who use them in combination, using Sai's simpler and natural feeling art creation to create the pages, then using Gimp to put in text, effects, or panel borders.


----------



## Cult (Dec 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Gimp.
> 
> Or Sai, if you prefer more hand drawn looking lines. However, there is no way to put in text, hence why Gimp was suggested. I even know some people who use them in combination, using Sai's simpler and natural feeling art creation to create the pages, then using Gimp to put in text, effects, or panel borders.



I actually have Gimp, so all I need to do is get Sai.


----------



## thewall (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU

Gimp will do.  That is all I use.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 10, 2011)

While you're at it you can also grab Inkscape (vector art editor) -- you can, for example, let Inkscape handle things like speech balloons and text in vector, and leave the actual art/shading to GIMP pixels.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Dec 11, 2011)

Just took a second peek to read the OP's actual posts.

My advice is disregard my quote and don't fucking bother wasting your time with comics.



> There's only one dedicated to comics and that's Manga Studio. But it wouldn't hurt to actually use more than one piece of software to put a page together. Use CeltX for scripting, use GIMP/Photoshop for ink and color, use Inkscape/Illustrator for paneling and dialogue. I'm being as straightforward as fucking possible.
> 
> The drawing is entirely up to you, if you have access to a tablet like a WACOM, then settle for a copy of SketchBook Pro. Otherwise, get yourself a decent sized scanner for your artwork and piece it together on your workstation.
> 
> ...


----------

